# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  New bathroon from existing toilet room [with progress photos]

## peersy

Hello,  
Just thought I'd share my progress of or current renovation.
I'm new to renovating and working on houses etc.  
My background is office based being a Draftsman in a civil engineering company. 
Renovation: 
- Build a new bathroom from an existing toilet/handwash room (located upstairs and directly above the main toilet and bathroom) 
Please see photos and write up:  
Stripped the existing room including asbestos cement sheet underlay (mid 1970's original build without any further modifications & no I didnt know about Asbestos at the time - no education or knowledge. minimal PPE used part of the exercise) but anyway i'll put that incident right at the back of my memory keep future safety awareness at the front!   
3 walls are being retained and the 4th being the existing internal wall (non-structural) with some water fixtures & blanked off and demolished.
New wall built about 400mm outwards to allow more space for a shower base & vanity etc. 
New flat ceiling frame & electricals all roughed in.  
New plumbing connected into existing (lucky there was hot & cold already routed here) to new locations. new wastes.
Then the new flooring, Scyon Secura Interior Flooring glued & screwed to existing floor joists. I really like it, its strong, easy to cut an you can install directly on joists (no mucking around with cement sheet underlay nailed to timber floor boards). 
Jointed with polyurethane adhesive then crommelin waterproof membrane. 
Wall plumbing prepped and villaboard screwed, sealed and waterproofed. 
Plastic fantastic shower base glued down with davcon ultraflex tile adhesive (seems to work ok?). 
Patch & plaster new walls/ceiling. 
Install Clipsal brand IXL style heat/light/fan & other wiring. (not me) 
New cornices  this was a bit fiddly and thought my cuts were all crooked but realized its the out of square walls.
Filled, painted and looks fine!  
For the shower walls Ive used a product from AB Building Products, which is 2440x900x10.5 thk. http://www.abbuildingproducts.com.au...l_Brochure.pdf
it uses a few bits to work, base trim, corner and side profiles.
The panel weighs about 20kg maybe and I used two glass suckers to handle it.
Basically trimmed to suit my appliaciton, drill holes and used Soudal Fix All Classic (same as Soudal T-Rew Power) and glue directly to the waterproofed villaboard wall with the appropriate trims and shower base in mind.
It was all quite full on to get the setout spot on, which I even practiced with a couple of MDF sheets to template the setout spot on.
It all worked fine in the end, just had to file a few places for the mixer tap body cover (the dry fit was fine and all slotted in but with the adhesive in the trims it grew a few mms each way)   
Soudal Fix all Classic or the newly branded T-Rex power is amazing, its waterproof and is a very strong adhesive with superb initial grab.
Basically lined it all up, used a tube of the Soudal and aligned into position and let go! Didnt have to prop it or anything! 
Until I was confident I did hold it but not for long, only about 5 mins. 
You could actually pry it off the wall and put it back on again.  
Ill update again soon when some more is complete!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Looking good Peersy. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Blush7:

----------


## peersy

Thanks Oldsaltoz, what do you think so far? Any real stuff ups  :Wink:  ?
Over the long weekend I fitted the vanity waste/water supply/mixer and no leaks thus far!  
I'm going to start the shower waste this weekend, have a couple of questions:   
1) Can I use a wondercap/puddle flange with this preformed shower base? From the info i've seen its only used with concrete/tiled floors & showered areas. 
2) Also is a P/S trap required for this shower waste?  
3) Connection to the exterior waste system, exteror DWV I need to cut the existing pipe, sand back (???) the painted surfaces to allow a good fit to prepare the solvent weld for the plain junction?
I have purchased a 45deg plain junction but i dare say its not going to work, are there different angles or will I need to use other 45deg in the 50dia pipe and rotate them to get where i need to get to? See pictures...
Or just position it all as per the 45deg junction (might end up near the window though) 
Once this plumbing is done, time to caulk the tile/base joints/vanity top/mirror and fit shower screen and fixtures!   
Thanks,
Peersy

----------


## OBBob

Looking good! The shower walls are acrylic I assume? Can I ask ball park cost if you care to share?

----------


## peersy

> Looking good! The shower walls are acrylic I assume? Can I ask ball park cost if you care to share?

  
Sure, FYI the product is 10.5mm thick moisture resistant MDF core and high-pressure laminate super glossy face and matt style finish laminate backing.  
*** 2x Showerwall panels (900mm x 2400mm) $390
1x PCV base trim/seals $15 
1x Aluminium internal corner trim $36
2x Aluminium End U-trims $54
2x Soudal Fix-All Classic (T-Rex Power) $20 for panel adhesive to waterproofed cement sheet
2x White Soudal bathroom silicone seal $20 
So all up $535 for the finished product, no need to pay for a tiler or muck around figuring out how to tile walls!
Easy to clean, no grout lines....

----------


## peersy

Oh no I've jumped ahead and didn't understand before I started.... 
I can't use a puddle flange because I've already glued by shower base down... bugger!!!!!  
Do I just connect the shower waste outlet like a vanity waste setup now?
I guess there is no way to retrofit a puddle flange to the square waterproofed hole in the substrate and doing it from below would be useless because if it leaks it can go through the joint...  
It's about all I can do... oh well, this bathroom was always going to be learning exercise for me before I renovate the main bathroom.  
Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The fact that you did not install a puddle flange before the shower Jig saw may not be problem, it all depends on the design of the tray, there may be satisfactory alternative methods of connecting that will not create problems down the track. 
So, what exactly does the drain in the middle of the jig saw look like, is it threaded, or have a lip or perhaps a fixed pipe? 
A bit late for a picture I know but perhaps the manufacturer has designed this to be acceptable without with a flange. 
Now take take a deep breath and relax, anything can be fixed, it's the standard of the fix that counts. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Doh:

----------


## peersy

> The fact that you did not install a puddle flange before the shower Jig saw may not be problem, it all depends on the design of the tray, there may be satisfactory alternative methods of connecting that will not create problems down the track. 
> So, what exactly does the drain in the middle of the jig saw look like, is it threaded, or have a lip or perhaps a fixed pipe? 
> A bit late for a picture I know but perhaps the manufacturer has designed this to be acceptable without with a flange. 
> Now take take a deep breath and relax, anything can be fixed, it's the standard of the fix that counts. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Thank you Oldsaltoz, 
By Jigsaw I take it you mean this puzzled project  :Smilie:   
The Shower tray has an 80mm hole (no thread under) which is quite flat around the rim of the hole. 
I was hoping to get a waste flange and matching grate, which the flange with silicone/apropriate seal does the job at the water surface side and tighten underneath with a slip washer and nut?  
I'll take a photo tonight and post it. 
Thank you!

----------


## peersy

Photo of the underside

----------


## Oldsaltoz

That looks a bit too short on the underside to connect anything. Is the hole threaded? Did the supplier give any instructions for fitting? 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## peersy

Supplier didn't provide anything, I'm going to see them today... Thanks 
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

----------


## peersy

Went to the supplier, they don't sell or stockanything to do with these shower bases... And now I know why...  So along to Tradelink, bought a 50mm DWV spigotand socket waste drain - has rubber seal, socket, grate, underside mountingwasher and nut. All fits really well, confident with the seal(with adequate silicone when inserted and around outside etc)   Remainder of the waste plumbing is now complete,it took a bit to sand off the three layers of house paint on the 80mm wastepipebut all managed to work ok. Fantastic plastic shower bases drain horrible,the dish drains around the perimeter dont really work and combined with theonly option I had for the screwed waste connection the water pools a little aroundthe grate.  Will finish caulking the joints in the bathroomthis week and hopefully assemble the curved shower screen.

----------


## peersy

Another quick update. 
Plumbing sorted, I found all the appropriate parts for the shower waste at Tradelink.
50mm DWV spigot & socket fits really good into the shower base. 
Methven shower system now fixed to the Showerwall Panels using Soudal T-Rex power adhesive/sealant. 
I could have screwed it through the panel but wanted to test the T-rex glue. Seems to really work well so far. 
New light installed above mirror.  
Only some minor finishing to go, mainly just to paint the door and install a towel rack to the back of the door.

----------


## OBBob

Getting there!!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Looking good, 
Good you sorted that drainage out, it was looking a bit dodgy at one stage, the fact that supplier had no fittings is a bit odd, the normally come with the unit? 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

